# corn stalks



## Jabaswt (Oct 22, 2009)

I was wonder where I can buy or even make some and how much are they roughly. I don't live near any farms or farmer markets. Not sure where else they would sell them, and im guessing Halloween shops have insanely bad prices if I got them there. Sorry if this was posted before.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sometimes craft stores will get some in or anyplace that is selling pumpkins too might have some. I have never had to pay for stalks so I have no idea about the cost.


----------



## CountChoculitis (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought some recently at my local pumpkin patch for my Jeepers Creepers attraction. The cost was 3.50 a bundle, and each bundle came with 7 stalks. I was quite happy with my purchase. Getting them into the ground however, was another story.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Most big-box hardware retailers (Menards, Lowes Home Depot) will carry them as well as most flower nurseries or garden plant stores. However, selection may be a little sparse and picked over this late in the season. Generally, they will run $5 - $10 per shock.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here home depot carry it .. wonder if they do in the Us? In canada they sell it 5.00 CAD


----------



## Jabaswt (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i'll check those places out. Much appreciated.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I just grow my own. 

Bonus: free corn!


----------



## alteridiom (Oct 23, 2009)

Lowe's is always a reliable place for bales of hay and cornstalks.


----------



## masterlunatic (Oct 5, 2009)

Michael's, Home Depot, Framers Market, Local Nursery and the Pumkin patch have them here.


----------

